# Dividing a 2.5 gallon tank?



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a second betta, and was wondering if I could divide my 2.5 gallon tank for both fish? Or if that is a bad idea and just to get a second tank?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Just get a second tank. Usually nothing less than 2-2.5 gallons per betta is recommended here.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I wouldn't advise dividing a 2.5 gallon tank. Doing so would eliminate a majority of the horizontal space and create more work for you in upkeep. Unless you're fine with that. Either way, I'd go for another tank.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with the above, get a second tank. Splitting a 2.5 would leave each betta with very little room.


----------



## Drowzy (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL I'm not sure that is even possible.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I was also thinking of splitting my 2.5, but the cleaning will get increasingly harder. Especially since you won't be able to get a siphon in there unless you suck the other end (and that's pretty gross). Not to mention the space will be decreased significantly >.<


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

1gal is ENOUGH room for a betta if the owner is willing to do frequent water changes. Some of us can not afford/have room for HUGE tanks. Is this 2.5 gal long or tall? If it is long, splitting it right down the middle will work, if NOT, well it's not the end of the world and is NOT evil, as long as you stay up on your 100% water changes. Now, if you can afford another tank and have room, then go for it. But, if you are like me and have bills and student loans to pay and also do not have room for more tanks, than split it =] IMO/IME, 1 gals and 2.5gals are NOT the end of the world and have produced MANY long living and healthy bettas. I myself would put my 2.5gal ( containing one betta ) up against ANYONES 5,10,25,65,1000000gal and i bet my betta lives just as long and is just as healthy =]


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I personally don't think it'd be enough.

Just get another tank.

I feel that my 5g divided is pushing it, so I recommend you don't divide it.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

if you can not afford to get another tank.. then maybe you should save, but if you feel that you can safely split that 2.5 gal until you can and keep up on the water changes than do it! Better than that potential betta you want to get dying a slow,awful, and painful death in a pet store cup


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't advise dividing a 2.5 gallon either.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

trust drama queens advice


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I personally would not divide a 2.5. The recommended minimum for bettas is 2.5. Dividing it would not only be cramped but also a pain on you. Your water changes would basically double. Not to mention that even though your tank is 2.5 gallons technically your water column or swimming space is less than that, gravel, heater, plants, and decorations all take up some of that space.

It is also my opinion that dividing tanks that small will be stressful on the fish. If you used any divider where the fish could see each other they would feel like they could not get away from the other fish. It is possible that if a tank was divided with a male and a female or a female and a female it wouldn't be as much as a problem but when it comes down to it dividing a 2.5 is probably not a good idea.

If you are on a budget consider getting a storage bin. I used to think these looked bad but honestly they can be very cute little homes. You can usually set up a good sized one for pretty cheap. Other options are hitting your local yardsales, craigslist, freecycle, thrift stores, and flea markets. You can usually find great prices on awesome tanks if you look hard enough


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, my friend tried dividng a 2.5 gallon.. didn't work out very well! It was hard to clean, And her bettas hated it. 5 gallons aren't that expensive, you can buy them pretty cheap.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I personally would not divide a 2.5. The recommended minimum for bettas is 2.5. Dividing it would not only be cramped but also a pain on you. Your water changes would basically double. Not to mention that even though your tank is 2.5 gallons technically your water column or swimming space is less than that, gravel, heater, plants, and decorations all take up some of that space.
> 
> It is also my opinion that dividing tanks that small will be stressful on the fish. If you used any divider where the fish could see each other they would feel like they could not get away from the other fish. It is possible that if a tank was divided with a male and a female or a female and a female it wouldn't be as much as a problem but when it comes down to it dividing a 2.5 is probably not a good idea.
> 
> If you are on a budget consider getting a storage bin. I used to think these looked bad but honestly they can be very cute little homes. You can usually set up a good sized one for pretty cheap. Other options are hitting your local yardsales, craigslist, freecycle, thrift stores, and flea markets. You can usually find great prices on awesome tanks if you look hard enough


This is a great post, I definitely agree!

Also wanted to mention that you can get a 5 gallon tank kit at walmart for $30. It comes with the glass tank, hood, light, filter and filter cartridge. All you need is a heater. You could then divide the 5 gallon, so they each get 2.5 gallons, if you wanted to go the cycled tank route.

Or, doing a seperate 2.5 gallon, as it was already mentioned.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah. I've kept bettas in 2.5 and 5 gallons, and I've seen no difference to their happiness- they seem to like the both the same. In fact, I've had my little plakat in a 2.5 gallon (he will be moving up to a 5 as he gets older) blow one of the biggest, thicket bubblenests I've ever seen. A benefit to a 2.5 is that they're cheaper- 17.99, if you have a petsmart near you. 
But do whatever you want- it's your choice, of course


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

This will be pretty much a re-cap, but just thought I'd add on anyways. 

I prefer no less than 5 gallons for my own bettas, but obviously that's a bit on the larger side (and perhaps pricier) for some people. (I currently have a divided 5 gallon, but don't call me hypocritical, since it won't stay this way for too much longer!) This is completely my own opinion .However, by DIVIDING, in the physical sense you should get a horizontal. Dividing a vertical, and doing the water changes ... will a siphon even fit in there? I'd imagine the trouble far outweighs the money-saving. 

It's true, 1 gallons are possible for bettas. The main key is doing the water changes. However, I prefer meeting a betta's "physical needs" (although there is no scientific evidence to support their physical needs, I'm just way overly sympathetic. Hehehe!). This is why I prefer advising no less than 2.5 gallons. Bettas should be given room to swim gorgeously around. If for some reason the tank size is not possible, then at least meet the requirements of their health. 

And let's think of the bioload dividing a 2.5gallon. 2 betta fish in a 2.5 gallon? Now, they're not big poopers. However, one betta in a 2.5 should be enough. You would be doing twice the amount of water changes (or around) to keep down the ammonia, since now there are TWO sources of poop, and not only one. 

So yes, I would advice a new tank. IMO the "minimum", or rather better tank, to divide would be at minimum a 5 gallon. And a longer one at that. The 6.6 Petco Bookshelf seems to be abnormally LONG so that would fit many needs, however, it IS pricey... If you are indeed looking for dividing, the 5 gallon Walmart ($30) is the way to go. 

OP, you should try looking at some pictures of divided 5 gallons. There's a COMPLETELY different feel between a divided 5, and two 2.5 gallons. I'm not saying one is better than the other - I'm saying the "feel" is different. Plus there's money, but that's always going to be a pointer. Good luck choosing, and sorry if anything brought you down!


----------



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't think so either. Darn. Oh well. Just have to wait till I get some more funds to get another 2.5 gallon tank


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck with that


----------

